# Churches near Laredo, TX?



## MarieP (Apr 25, 2012)

Does anyone know of any solid church (preferably Baptist, but it doesn't have to be- it will hopefully be a temporary stay) near Laredo, TX? A friend of mine is looking, but the closest she can find is in McAllen, which is 2 1/2 hours away.


----------



## Edward (Apr 25, 2012)

There is a Spanish language PCA church in Laredo. 

On a serious note - tell her to get some Kevlar if she doesn't have it. La Fronteria is really rough on both sides these days. And stay north of the river - although it's iffy on the US side of the border zone, as well.

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




MarieP said:


> the closest she can find is in McAllen, which is 2 1/2 hours away.



San Antonio is about the same drive time but will have more options, particularly for English speakers.


----------



## MarieP (Apr 25, 2012)

I just had the most amazing providential encounter!!!!

Decided to click on a someone's name on Facebook- he'd had a great comment on one of Dr. Mohler's statuses. I clicked on his name....and he's from Corpus Christi and goes to Grace Community Church in San Antonio...I asked him and....

There is a new church plant in Laredo!!!!!!!!!

- Grace Community Church of Laredo, TX | A Fellowship of Bible Believing Christians


----------



## Edward (Apr 25, 2012)

MarieP said:


> There is a new church plant in Laredo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - Grace Community Church of Laredo, TX | A Fellowship of Bible Believing Christians



Went to the parent church website - I didn't see any red flags.


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2012)

Grace Community Church formerly had the 1689 as their confession of faith, as I remember. ( see http://web.archive.org/web/20060715185722/http://www.gccsatx.com/ ) Now they do not have it listed on the website, but a quick scan through their current statement of faith doesn't raise any flags.



MarieP said:


> I just had the most amazing providential encounter!!!!
> 
> Decided to click on a someone's name on Facebook- he'd had a great comment on one of Dr. Mohler's statuses. I clicked on his name....and he's from Corpus Christi and goes to Grace Community Church in San Antonio...I asked him and....
> 
> ...


----------

